# Post up your pics of the Nature coast



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Early morning on the ML


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

English Bars near the Barge Canal at high tide.









White Pelicans Withlacoochee Bay









More Pelicans near Vassey Creek









Water spout from the Rt. 40 ramp.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Vertigo said:


> English Bars near the Barge Canal at high tide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice pics!


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Does Crystal River count?

My boy scalloping









Shell Island









Tired kid on the run back up the river









Boy and dad running up the river to Manatee Spring after fishing out of Suwannee









My sweetie in Steinhatchee moments before discovering just what a long and tedious job it was going to be cleaning all those little bastards.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Sounds like scalloping is like hunting out here! The real work starts after the kill!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Tricolored Heron AWD 2




__
MRichardson


__
Mar 5, 2019











  








Merlin




__
MRichardson


__
Mar 5, 2019


__
1










  








Lake




__
MRichardson


__
Mar 5, 2019











  








IMG_6123




__
MRichardson


__
Mar 5, 2019











  








Brown Pelican DBS 2




__
MRichardson


__
Mar 5, 2019











  








ADH_zpsuz5ykk3q




__
MRichardson


__
Mar 5, 2019


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Running out the St Marrins river


----------



## Az Iron (Nov 5, 2019)

Dang, all very nice pics


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Black crowned night heron chowing on a juvenile amphiuma at a location that will remain secret.😉


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Forgot all about this thread and the bastage formerly known as me started it! @DuckNut did you get any pics from your excursion? Also, how was the river? Ya never told me how it went!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

JC Designs said:


> Forgot all about this thread and the bastage formerly known as me started it! @DuckNut did you get any pics from your excursion? Also, how was the river? Ya never told me how it went!


What happens in a different area code, stays in that area code!

But we all came home alive and nobody was arrested.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

This morning...


----------



## Natemanz (Jul 22, 2017)

MRichardson said:


> Tricolored Heron AWD 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow! Great work. Feels like you're there.


----------

